
Adhocracy: open-source cooperative discourse, delegation and voting software - nosuchthing
https://liqd.net/software.html
======
davidovitch
There is not too much information on their home or github page. There's more
hints an pointers in the documentation
[http://adhocracy3.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://adhocracy3.readthedocs.org/en/latest/),
but it would be interesting to see some kind of an overview with features,
work flows etc.

It seems that they also have an older version running on Python2:
[https://github.com/liqd/adhocracy](https://github.com/liqd/adhocracy), docs:
[http://adhocracy.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://adhocracy.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

Would love to see tools like this and/or others [1][2] come more widespread
and commonly used in the democratic decision making process. I am naively
hoping it will help engaging more people in the democratic process again in
Europe. Transparent democratic discussion and decision making is a hard
problem to solve that doesn't scale well in real life. Figuring out how to
scale-up the number of participants with the help of tools like this is
democracy's only hope for a bright future.

[1] [https://www.loomio.org/](https://www.loomio.org/) [2]
[https://consider.it/](https://consider.it/)

edit: typos

~~~
toupeira
Loomio has been picking up development, they recently launched their new
Angular UI and will soon add a powerful plugin architecture [1]

[1]
[https://github.com/loomio/loomio/pull/2863](https://github.com/loomio/loomio/pull/2863)

~~~
davidovitch
There's also LiquidFeedback [1] maintained by the Public Software Group of
Berlin, difficult to judge how actively developed it is since they use their
own Mercurial hosting [2].

It is a bit confusing, adhocracy is maintained by Liquid Democracy B.V. in
Berlin, but then there is LiquidFeedback maintained by the Public Software
Group of Berlin...

[1] [http://liquidfeedback.org/](http://liquidfeedback.org/)

[2] [http://www.public-software-group.org/mercurial](http://www.public-
software-group.org/mercurial)

------
kevinwang
There's a typo in the first word of second paragraph: I think "Adhocarcy"
should be "Adhocracy"

------
Egregore
Where is the link to github? I was unable to find the sources from the site.

~~~
davidovitch
It is right there in the second paragraph on the about page:
[https://github.com/liqd/adhocracy3](https://github.com/liqd/adhocracy3)

------
killerpopiller
no pics?

~~~
zigggi
Pics or a demo (if the project is functional) is one of the first things a
project should do if it wants to gain traction. The fact that this project
hasn't (yet), to me is a big factor in predicting this will never gain any
traction. Software that doesn't think about end-users fails. Software
developers that don't think about end-users from the beginning will fail.

~~~
toupeira
It has actually been used by the German Pirate Party and other political
groups for a while now, see for example the instances at
[https://adhocracy.de/](https://adhocracy.de/)

